# Spanish Style Loops On A Dayhiker Natural



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey folks, I got a wonderful natural fork from Dayhiker quite a while ago and had a hard time figuring out how to do it justice in the band attachment department. I think the pictures I took explain it pretty well, so I will let them do the talking for me. I like it, and thanks Dayhiker!


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Thats very nice work Smitty

Those loops are a great way to attach bands..

Nico


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Very innovative. Lovely fork as well


----------



## Bert (Mar 20, 2011)

Love it Smitty, just what I was looking for


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Great looking fork Smitty.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

_Alright Smitty!!!_









Leave it to you to come up with a way to make it look neat and professional. You're a real artisan.

It looks like you filled the hole around the paracord with white glue after everything was all bound up. How did you do that without making a mess of the loops and stuff?
I want to see more after you've put some rubber on. And let us know how she shoots. She's a classy Señorita alright!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hello Smitty, thank you for making honor to my country and its techniques, is that you are a highly respected man in the forum and their videos learn many people, thank you, greeting from Spain.(translator using please avoid distorting what I mean)


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I took it out and shot it this morning and it is soooo sweet to shoot with the 5/8" straight cut gum rubber. I was shooting a can at twenty yards. I missed the first few shots, but I got it down where to shoot with it . Very comfortable to hold and a very good feeling finish too. If you can work some kind of deal to get one of Dayhikers' naturals, you will not be unhappy. He makes some fine slingshots!
Dayhiker, I didn't put any glue in the hole around the loop. That is just where I deburred the hole I drilled so it would be as smooth as it shoots! Here is a picture of it with the gum rubber on it. But you all know it is just begging for a set of Chinese style looped tubes in a easy to shoot 20-40.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

alfshooter said:


> Hello Smitty, thank you for making honor to my country and its techniques, is that you are a highly respected man in the forum and their videos learn many people, thank you, greeting from Spain.(translator using please avoid distorting what I mean)


You are welcome alfshooter. I sure would like to see some pictures of some of your favorite slingshots.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I still have my ash Dayhiker, made by BunnyBuster, rigged up with 5/8 gum rubber. Not hard on the hands at all.

Great job, Smitty. Enjoy!


----------



## Max (Mar 28, 2011)

Great! will try that too.


----------



## ArjunD (Apr 4, 2011)

wow Smitty!!! lookin gooooood


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Fantastic!
The oblong-profile forks are fantastic. DH has a real eye for the naturals! I have one from him that is made from some sort of bush that is small and unassuming but a really wonderful shooter. Most people would have passed it over but the 'Hiker found it. It also has paracord loops on it.
Great work, Smitty!
I have to ask though, is there really a difference between 5/8 gum rubber and 107 rubberbands, which are also 5/8" wide?


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

M_J said:


> Fantastic!
> The oblong-profile forks are fantastic. DH has a real eye for the naturals! I have one from him that is made from some sort of bush that is small and unassuming but a really wonderful shooter. Most people would have passed it over but the 'Hiker found it. It also has paracord loops on it.
> Great work, Smitty!
> I have to ask though, is there really a difference between 5/8 gum rubber and 107 rubberbands, which are also 5/8" wide?


I really couldn't tell you. Someone with more experience with different kinds of rubber will have to chime in on it for you.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Catty and the method are great.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

smitty said:


> I have to ask though, is there really a difference between 5/8 gum rubber and 107 rubberbands, which are also 5/8" wide?


I really couldn't tell you. Someone with more experience with different kinds of rubber will have to chime in on it for you.
[/quote]

M_J, There is a great deal of difference. The gum rubber is significantly more powerful (and thicker) but still draws easy. The 107's are snappier and easier to draw but much weaker. You can kill rabbits with 5/8 gum rubber and lead balls but you wouldn't want to try shooting lead with 107's. Even so, you can still shoot all day with gum rubber and not tire your hands out.
Plus the gum rubber bands will outlast the 107's by at least a factor of 10. 
And gum rubber has a completely different feel to it than anything else I know of. Linatex is the closest thing to it that I have shot.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah what he said....I use 107s on my bean shooters and they just don't compare to a good set of gum rubber..


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I have to ask though, is there really a difference between 5/8 gum rubber and 107 rubberbands, which are also 5/8" wide?


I really couldn't tell you. Someone with more experience with different kinds of rubber will have to chime in on it for you.
[/quote]

M_J, There is a great deal of difference. The gum rubber is significantly more powerful (and thicker) but still draws easy. The 107's are snappier and easier to draw but much weaker. You can kill rabbits with 5/8 gum rubber and lead balls but you wouldn't want to try shooting lead with 107's. Even so, you can still shoot all day with gum rubber and not tire your hands out.
Plus the gum rubber bands will outlast the 107's by at least a factor of 10. 
And gum rubber has a completely different feel to it than anything else I know of. Linatex is the closest thing to it that I have shot.
[/quote]

Ok, thanks!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice looking fork, love the tab's. A project for me to try for first time in near future.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

This would be my choice too for a natural.
Nice fork.


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

Smitty that's a supper job it's the first time I've seen paracord used on a ss.that way.Have been thinking about using it on the newly designed ott ergo I'm hopefully going to start to build this weekend.Do you mind if I use this setup of yours? Also your oppinion on the lopes being able to handle tbg that are tappered 25/20 11'' long would be greatly appericated. Once again great job.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Well Done!! Great design idea for tabs


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

I've got soooo much too learn....Appreciate this post alrighty.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I've made a few. . .










They are fun to make and to shoot.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

This kind of attachment method is really a common method used for slingshots, especially in Spain, (so I read). In no way do I have any right to claim this as "my" attachment. I like our usual over the top flat band forks the best, then slotted rings for looped tubes and probably this one third. With a long lasting rubber, like gum rubber, this is fun to use and shoots very well.
Hermana and Hermano slingshots look cool DayHiker.
Thanks to all who cared enough to post about this too !!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

"Hermana" is one of my all -time favorites.


----------

